# Positionen für Anbau-Schränke



## Larry Laffer (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
jetzt muß ich auch mal etwas nach Vorschriften erfragen ...
Und zwar : gibt es Vorschriften, die besagen in welchem Höhenbereich Anbauschaltschränke an einer Anlage montiert werden dürfen (oder sollten) und wie es da mit der Zugänglichkeit aussieht ?

Hintergrund hierzu :
Ich habe das bislang immer so gehandhabt, dass ein Schaltschrank sich in der Anbauhöhe im normalen Arbeitsbereich befindet (Unterkante minimal 500mm über Grund und Oberkante maximal 2000mm über Grund).
Nun wollen wir in unserer Firma die Schränke mit UK über 2000mm hängen (ohne Bühne) oder auch gerne OK unter 600mm (also auf den Fußboden).
Ich finde so etwas Quatsch, da es auch keinen zwingenden Grund gibt, das so zu machen (wie es z.B. anders nicht geht). 
Vielleicht kann mir da mal einer ein bißchen "auf die Sprünge" helfen ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juni 2011)

auf dem Boden ist zwar schrecklich sehe ich aber sehr häufig, da liegt
man zum Arbeiten immer auf dem Bauch und das ist bei mir schwerr, ich
schaue dann zwangsläufig immer über den Schrank. Was aber noch schlimmer ist
auf 2m Höhe ohne Bühne, wie will man da mal einen FU Tauschen.

Hier wurde das schon angesprochen, vlt. hilft es http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=41176

Hier noch etwas die 12100-2 und die 60204-1 sollten das Regeln http://www.bghm.de/en/arbeitsschutz...raege-in-der-betriebsleiter/2011/2011-01.html


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo Helmut,
so wie du sehe ich es subjektiv jetzt auch erstmal - nichts von jemanden anders verlangen was man selbst für sich auch ablehnt.
Mit der VDE 0100 checke ich mal ... 
Im Grunde möchte ich allerdings nur die "neue" Tendenz bei uns, die sagt "seid froh, dass ihr überhaupt einen Schaltschrank an die Maschine bekommt" ein bißchen einbremsen - man muß ja nicht jeden Sch..ß mitmachen ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Juni 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Im Grunde möchte ich allerdings nur die "neue" Tendenz bei uns, die sagt "seid froh, dass ihr überhaupt einen Schaltschrank an die Maschine bekommt" ein bißchen einbremsen - man muß ja nicht jeden Sch..ß mitmachen ...


 
zeige doch diese Bilder, wo es hinführen kann ohne Elektrik zu Arbeiten


----------



## Tommi (29 Juni 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Im Grunde möchte ich allerdings nur die "neue" Tendenz bei uns, die sagt "seid froh, dass ihr überhaupt einen Schaltschrank an die Maschine bekommt" ein bißchen einbremsen - man muß ja nicht jeden Sch..ß mitmachen ...


 
Hallo Ralf,

als Anhang ein Auszug aus der EN 60204-1.

Wehret den Anfängen...:s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------

